# adopted 2/21/05-died 2/25/05



## Kila (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm at a loss for words right now. I just joined this community. In fact, I made my first introductory post for new members just two days ago and here I am saying goodbye. 

It happened so fast. Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday he was his vibrant, energetic, normal playful self. Thursday night he stopped eating and drinking. Moped around mostly. All day Friday (yesterday) he did not urinate or defecate. I took him to the vet immediately. Banfield Dr. said that it was worms. Took my money and sent me on my way. Hours later, my poor baby is gone. 

He started vomiting yesterday too before the vet visit which sent up red flags because I found litter in it. It smelled of clay litter. I thought I had read everything there was to know, why didn't anyone tell me not to use clumping clay litter. I have no facts to prove this but I'm feeling very guilty about it. I should have known. I should have asked. 

Someone that I'm very close to doesn't seem to understand why I'm SO upset since I've ONLY had him for a few days. Just plain insensitive! I can't stop crying. I don't want to go to sleep. I know that if I do, OJ won't be outside my door meowing me to wake up and let him in like he's done every morning since I bought him home. 

It hurts really bad right now. 

I'm sorry OJ. RIP buddy. I love you forever.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm so sorry  this happened. Not sure if clay litter had anything to do with it... but anything's possible.

How did you adopt him? You may want to look into adopting another cat, it may help in dealing with your loss 

btw, banfield (petstore) clinics are not good places to take your pets. They're simple clinics only. Use a vet hospital next time.


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss... i just want to kick your friend too. A few days can create quite a bond and I completely understand your devastation...

You got OJ from a shelter, right? Around here all the shelters have a policy that their animals leave in good health and if they dvelop problems or die within 10 days they refund your money and pay for vet bills ect...

This isn't right what happened to your little one. I don't think it was the litter, but you should ask the vet if it was worms. You sholdn't have been able to adopt him if he had worms...

And please, feel free to stick around catforum if you need a friend, there's a whole community of us here for you


----------



## Kila (Feb 24, 2005)

Thank you Ashdyre and Rarepuss for your responses, it really means alot. BTW, your kitties are beautiful.

Yes I did get him at a shelter. I will be able to get a refund after the Vet provides proof to them that the kitten was sick and did indeed die. They won't pay the vet bills though The animal shelter here is not like any I've seen. None of the animals are vaccinated, they have no records of 90% of the animals so it's buy at your own risk basically. I just couldn't pass OJ up though. He was special I was on my way out the door when he caught my eye.

I did not know that Banfield was just a clinic. The pamphlet said "Hospital." I had just bought their wellness plan and paid the non refundable membership fee yesterday while he was there sick. It would be nice if I could apply that $100 to the balance that I'm going to have now when I cancel my membership today. Oh well.


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

Kila, I am *SO SORRY* to hear about your loss.  Do not blame yourself for what happened. I had a cat of mine neutered and declawed at Banfield. The vet who did the work on Willie was very good and thorough with him. So I would probably say that you just had a less than attentive vet.

But please stay around! You will find us a great bunch of people. And I guarantee you that being around us, you will gladly want to get yourself another kitty! They are just too great and too fun to not want!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I feel your pain. So short a life for poor OJ. In time when you are ready, I hope you adopt another. When I lost one cat last year in July I gained two neighborhood strays soon after with no regret. Trying to train them is a trying experience but also brings me joy every day as they show their love.


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I hate to say this, but it most likely was the litter, but as you said, you didn't know and I don't consider you at fault. We had a kitten that died a slow horrible death due to a snake bite. If we knew then what we know now, we would have had her put to sleep immediately and saved her terrible suffering. I feel your pain, but please stay, and give another kitten or cat a chance with someone who obviously cares a great deal.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Kila, I'm so terribly sorry for you and beautiful little OJ. I think there should be a warning posted on the labels of clumping litter. Of course, it might not have the cause, but it's the right thing to do. God bless you. I hope another kitten who needs you finds you soon. I do hope you'll stay and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

Kila,
I am very sorry to hear about your loss, I understand it is horrible under any circumstances to lose a pet and the time spent with them does not mean you are any more or less attached. I myself lost my kitten Audrey in december to an unexpected reaction during spay. My friends and family were also not very understanding thinking my loss was less for only having know her a few months. 

It doesn't make me miss her any less but I did take in a feral cat in January. I realize that saving another life, especially in the bitter -50C weather, was a big comfort to me. It is not ever the same, you can't replace a cat. But every time I have lost one of my babies I have the feeling that they would want me to rescue another the way that I rescued them. 

I am terribly sorry to tell you that clumping litter can be deadly to kittens. It is usually ok for older cats but I still refuse to use it as most brands do not advertise the potential risks. In fact I did not know the problems with clumping litter until I started volunteering with a rescue organization. They warn everyone who adopts a kitten not to use this litter. MY prefered brand is Yesterday's News, a recycled paper.

Not sure if anyone has posted this before but I found it when my Audrey died and I thought it was beautiful.


Lend Me a Kitten
I will lend to you for awhile a kitten, God said.
For you to love while he lives, and mourn when he's dead.
Maybe for twelve or fourteen years, or maybe two or three.
But will you, 'till I call him back, take care of him for me? 
He'll bring his charms to gladden you and, should his stay be brief
You'll always have his memories as solace for your grief.
I cannot promise he will stay, since all from earth return.
But there are lessons taught below I want this kitten to learn. 
I've looked the whole world over in search of teachers true.
And from the folk that crowds life's land I have chosen you.
Now will you give him all your love, nor think the labor vain?
Nor hate me when I come to take my kitten home again? 
I fancied that I heard them say 'Dear Lord Thy Will Be Done'
For all the joys this kitten brings the risk of grief we'll run.
We'll shelter him with tenderness, we'll love him while we may.
And for the happiness we've known, forever grateful stay. 
But should you call him back much sooner than we planned,
We'll brave the bitter grief that comes, and try to understand.
If, by our love we've managed your wishes to achieve,
Then in memory of him whom we loved, please help us while we grieve.
When our cherished kitten departs this world of strife,
Please send yet another needing soul for us to love all his life. 
“Lend Me a Kitten”
Author Unknown


----------



## chickencat (Feb 26, 2005)

*oj*

I am SO sorry about O.J. I just started on this cat forum TODAY and I actually saw OJ's pic and wrote to you on how cute he is and that my cat looks simliar and then I read this - I can't believe it - I am crying - I don't know you or O.J. nor do I have to. I love cats SO much and I hurt SO bad for people who lose them. I am SO extremely sorry.


----------



## Kila (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow, Thank you all for your thoughtful responses. It really does mean alot when I feel so alone right now. I turned off the computer today for awhile just to get out and get some fresh air. I have come back to read the new posts. 

{{{{{Hugs}}}}} to you all. 

Feral Fan, that poem was lovely. I've printed it out to read when I start to feel sad again. 

Today I was thinking how just the day before everything started to go downhill, they'd given him some flea medication on the skin of his back. Could he maybe have had an allergic reaction? I know that even if it's possible there's nothing I can do about it now. I guess I'm just trying to make sense of his sudden death and find closure. It's so hard.


----------



## chickencat (Feb 26, 2005)

*so sorry*

I just read that the flea medication on the back kills cats - Hartz Flea Medication

I was just telling my husband about your cat - I am still crying about it - I feel SO bad and just sad for you. I went to find my cat just to give her a hug after I read your story. Animals are the best friends ever. If you need to talk - I am here - Please take care of yourself. Do you have any other pets?


----------



## Kila (Feb 24, 2005)

Chickencat, no I do not have any other pets. My mom has a dog that I went over and gave extra attention to yesterday. He didn't mind not one bit Also I know about that medication that you are referring to but it wasn't that particular brand. It was another brand that vets mostly use. 

I talked to the Banfield doctor and she was really nice about the whole situation. I don't owe them any more money, and they were going to cremate him for free but my mom and I decided to bury him ourselves instead. Also the doctor said if I get another pet, they'll waive the membership fee but I don't think I'll use them again.

My daughter (2.5 years old) woke up this morning looking for the cat Funny thing is it took her awhile to warm up to him and now that she finally has, he's gone.

I'm going to donate the kitty litter and food and a few other things to the humane society if they'll take it and also return the toys that I never got a chance to open. Maybe one day I'll adopt again but don't think I'm ready anytime soon.

I will post here again if I do.


----------



## chickencat (Feb 26, 2005)

*oj*

Kila - I hope you do better as each day goes by. I've been thinking about you and I hope that one day you do get another cat. Just in the short time that you had O.J. I'm sure you loved him SO much and he knew that and you had him for a reason. Take care


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

When the time is right for you to rescue another kitten, you'll know. Many blessings to you and the children.


----------



## chickencat (Feb 26, 2005)

*oj*

Kila - Just wanted to say hi and to say people are thinking about you and hope that you are doing ok. I can't imagine what you are going through but my thoughts are with you.


----------

